# Weather sh1t for weekend in QLD anybody for some fresh stuff



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

weather doesnt look good for this weekend with upto 4.3 metre seas and 20+knots of wind predicted so I was thinking I might hit one of the impoundments to get out of the weather. I would be up for an early Sunday morning session if there is anybody interested?

I was thinking either Ewen maddock or Baroon pocket but wouldn't mind lake mcdonald or even a trip up to Barumba would be cool. Id love to bag either a yella or a toga so barumba might be the go. what do you guys think?

Id love to get a few of us out on the water and maybe a BBQ or something.

please leave any expression of interest.

Lee


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

Sounds like a good plan Lee, this weekend I'm helping my daughter move house. Good luck.


----------



## PDO (May 24, 2007)

Lee

I'm up for a fresh water trip this Sunday. Count me in.

Paul


----------



## HBK (Jun 3, 2007)

Hey Lee - love to but spending this weekend away. Good Luck. Michael


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

sounds good paul I hope a few more jump on board

Lee


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Hey Lee, that's a fantastic snapper mate!!


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi Lee,

I could be up for tempting a cold winter Bass or Toga from it's home.

Probably Ewen Maddock or Baroon Pocket (closer to Bris).

Although if the wind drops off I have a new spot off Scarborough to hit.

Ash


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

sounds good ash, I wouldnt hold your hopes out for good weather just doesnt look good. ewen sounds the go i reckon the chance of a toga or yella is tempting. will see how the week pans out and if there is any more interest

Lee


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Where abouts are they exactly? I can be tempted but I am on the southside and have driven to caboolture every day for the last week, getting sick of driving.

Could do with a bass bash though.


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

Wayne,

Here is the Google map for Ewen Maddock Dam. (Home of the big bass)

just a little further north than you have been going each day. (5mins from the Caloundra turnoff)
http://maps.google.com.au/maps?f=q&...84,152.965565&spn=0.070495,0.173035&z=13&om=1

Baroon Pocket is another 30mins up the Hill at the back of Montville.

Ash


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Are you promising me fish? That's a long way to drive. Saw a pic on Ausfish of a 90cm toga caught on fly in Borumba the other day. Some nice bass being caught at Baroon by some guys off Ausfish.

I might be in will post later on.


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

baroon pocket I can guarantee you a bass thats for sure but ewen madock is another story there are not as many fish but the ones that are there are stonkas and average up around the 50cm mark


----------



## xerubus (May 17, 2007)

are the fish good eating? if so I may be able to spend a few fishing tokens for a Sunday morning trip.


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

Saratoga - NO

Bass - Yes (excellent from clean water)(If you like freshwater fish - I do)

Ash


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2007)

I was thinking freshwater again this weekend.

However Ewan Maddock is a drive for me too especially if its an early morning start.

For the South Side guys I was thinking Maroon or Moogerah Dam or even Wivenhoe again.

In regards to Wivenhoe there is no memberships available to the Sailing Club till 1st of September as they have run out of keys and their membership runs yearly, September to September.

So if some wanna try something down the south let me know.

Cheers


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

Mark bass are very good eating and so are yellowbelly in the smaller sizes from all reports. I dont eat the fish as I practise catch and release mostly in the stocked impoundments.

I think at this stage ewen madock will be where i will be and probly ashley and paul too so anybody else is welcome

Lee


----------



## PDO (May 24, 2007)

Lee

Can you let me knwo the directions to the launch site? Also what shoudl I be using for Yellobellis etc?

Paul


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

I put in at the southern end of the dam wall.

http://maps.google.com.au/?ie=UTF8&z=16&ll=-26.777434,153.007193&spn=0.00885,0.021629&t=h&om=1

Easy access, easy parking. Turnoff at Mooloolah connection from 'Steve Irwin Way' opposite the BP. Dam wall entry is at a coach stop about 2km on the left (just past the BMX tracks). Take the left hand track all the way to the end.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2007)

Hi Guys

I'm in for this one, tho its abit of a drive I'm keen. I checked Ewan Maddock out when I was up there recently on holiday.

I know exactly where you will be launching from, driving on that track below the dam banks to that small parking area near the pump.

I would imagine you guys will be starting early, I won't be able to get there till about 7.00 am.

Do I need any permits to fish this one?

Can't wait, see you all there. 

Cheers


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

no mac no permits needed.

Lee


----------

